
Show HN: Understand your marketing data, red doesn't work, green it does - cosbgn
https://analytic.me
======
budgoz
Nice. How is it different than GA?

~~~
cosbgn
It's a whole marketing reporting platform. This means that we don't aim to
substitute Google Analytics, but simplify the process of marketing data
analysis. We track SEO keywords, website uptime, social media performance and
more. Check our live demo at
[https://analytic.me/demo](https://analytic.me/demo)

~~~
budgoz
That's cool, I'll check it out thanks

